# Tesla Nano 100w steampunk edition x2



## Pinksunshine (17/7/16)

Looking for Tesla Nano 100w steampunk edition kit.
1x brass colour
1x copper colour


----------



## Baker (17/7/16)

Pinksunshine said:


> Looking for Tesla Nano 100w steampunk edition kit.
> 1x brass colour
> 1x copper colour



Hi, I sent u a PM.


----------

